# Standard Mileage Rates for 2018 Up from Rates for 2017



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

The Internal Revenue Service today issued the 2018 optional standard mileage rates used to calculate the deductible costs of operating an automobile for business, charitable, medical or moving purposes.

Beginning on Jan. 1, 2018, the standard mileage rates for the use of a car (also vans, pickups or panel trucks) will be:


54.5 cents for every mile of business travel driven, up 1 cent from the rate for 2017.
18 cents per mile driven for medical or moving purposes, up 1 cent from the rate for 2017.
14 cents per mile driven in service of charitable organizations.


----------

